# How much money is considered sufficient funds?



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

For the 176 visa, many states say on their websites that applicants have to bring sufficient funds. I tried to find out how much money that would be and could find no info on the website of the Western Australia Gov website. Does anyone have a clue how much money you have to have? Also, does this money have to be on your bank account or can you also show that you have an online business and that you get monthly income from it no matter where you live?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thats a good question which has practically no certain answer, any amount can be more thn sufficient and any amount can be less.. from my reading, on an average, with monthly expense on the lower side, a couple can manage in 2200 A$, which includes travel, food, stay etc.. you should have sufficient to last for atleast 5-6 months on ur own, if at all you are not able to manage a job immediately. one has to even consider the expenses like initial buying for the house/kitchen etc. when you give an asset statement, you should show atleast 75kA$ and this is just for showing that you have enough to take care of urself, if need be.

I even know people who took 4kA$ and were comfortable since they knew they have to work so they did not wait much for their kind of job. to meet ends they took up anything and everything that came their way to make sure they hv money flowing.


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, AUD $75,000 seems a lot for the asset statement. For other Australian states/territories it said something around 20-30k. I just couldn't find the info for Western Australia.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah 20-30k is good but i was told show atleast that much.. dunno how it works


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmmmmm.. i wonder..are the states being greedy hehe


----------

